# Blood?? coming from my rats bum.



## 3r1nxoxo (Jan 5, 2011)

Hope, my rat has a red substance coming from her bum. it has happened before but it was in her 'leavings' (she cleared up within a few hours, so i assumed there was nothing wrong, just stress from recent deaths of the other ratties.) This time it just seems to be leaking out. I have booked her an appointment at the vets, but is there anything i should know / ask. Hope is 2.5 years old and lives with her neutered brother. Recently 2 of her sisters and her mum died. she didnt take it very well and had stress symptons (porphyrin). these seem to have cleared up, but this morning i noticed that she was slow in general. Bob (brother) seems fine. Many thanks Erin! xx


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

How sure are you that the blood isn't coming from her vagina? Otherwise I have no idea, I hope the vet can figure it out.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I could be polyps, or masses in her rectum or digestive system if you are absolutely positive it is coming from her anus. Shall I assume her poop is soft, possibly covered in mucus and some blood as well?


----------



## 3r1nxoxo (Jan 5, 2011)

It was definatley coming from her anus, it was liquidy and a bright red colour. I took her to the vets - they suggested that she has a tuma inside her digestive system. Because she had lost so much blood and was of a certain age i took the difficult descion to have her put down. I think that this was the best thing to do. Thank you for your help otherwise. Erin =]


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

It does sound like that was the best option. I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Just a test (Dec 21, 2021)

3r1nxoxo said:


> Hope, my rat has a red substance coming from her bum. it has happened before but it was in her 'leavings' (she cleared up within a few hours, so i assumed there was nothing wrong, just stress from recent deaths of the other ratties.) This time it just seems to be leaking out. I have booked her an appointment at the vets, but is there anything i should know / ask. Hope is 2.5 years old and lives with her neutered brother. Recently 2 of her sisters and her mum died. she didnt take it very well and had stress symptons (porphyrin). these seem to have cleared up, but this morning i noticed that she was slow in general. Bob (brother) seems fine. Many thanks Erin! xx


My rat is having the same problem right now I’m not sure if it’s a period or it’s she’s dying I’m worried and Idk if I should take her to the vet


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Just a test said:


> My rat is having the same problem right now I’m not sure if it’s a period or it’s she’s dying I’m worried and Idk if I should take her to the vet


Hi. When female rats are on heat they don't bleed from the vagina or have periods, so I would definitely consider getting her checked at the vet. I hope everything goes well for her.


----------



## mwp051699 (9 mo ago)

I have a 3+ year old female who has been having on and off bleeding from her anus for about 6 months, which I believe is due to eating a Snak Shack log. She most likely perforated her GI tract somewhere, probably her intestines, and occasionally reinjures it because of a piece of the product that must be lodged into her intestinal tissue. There's not much that can be done but because it usually only lasts a day or two and then clears up, I have chosen to let her live and feed her soft foods and drink Ensure so she has a lesser chance of disturbing the injury and causing it to bleed again. She's had 5 episodes in the last 6 months and has pulled through every time with rest and recuperation. If she were to not stop bleeding I would have to euthanize, but so far so good. Once I even had to "help" her poop by massaging out the poops, which have a lot to do with the reoccurring bleeding episodes I think. So don't give up on your baby just because she has bleeding out of her anus. Give her a chance to rest and heal. But if it's a lodged item that is causing it, be prepared to give her daily meals of soft foods for the rest of her life.


----------



## mwp051699 (9 mo ago)

mwp051699 said:


> I have a 3+ year old female who has been having on and off bleeding from her anus for about 6 months, which I believe is due to eating a Snak Shack log. She most likely perforated her GI tract somewhere, probably her intestines, and occasionally reinjures it because of a piece of the product that must be lodged into her intestinal tissue. There's not much that can be done but because it usually only lasts a day or two and then clears up, I have chosen to let her live and feed her soft foods and drink Ensure so she has a lesser chance of disturbing the injury and causing it to bleed again. She's had 5 episodes in the last 6 months and has pulled through every time with rest and recuperation. If she were to not stop bleeding I would have to euthanize, but so far so good. Once I even had to "help" her poop by massaging out the poops, which have a lot to do with the reoccurring bleeding episodes I think. So don't give up on your baby just because she has bleeding out of her anus. Give her a chance to rest and heal. But if it's a lodged item that is causing it, be prepared to give her daily meals of soft foods for the rest of her life.


Also.... I would like to add that it could be a tumor, or even an ulcer. But as long as she doesn't bleed continually for more than a couple days I am fine with letting her live and recover each time. Fortunately, if she DOES continue to bleed for more than a couple days, it won't be an extremely traumatic death. Blood loss resulting in death is usually a matter of losing consciousness and then dying, so she would not even be aware of her own passing. Sad but not at all painful or distressing. 😣


----------

